# Event Pics



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cutter Motors is slowly starting to resemble a car 
dealership again... The party's over... 

I was just surfing the other boards for a minute to see
what pictures I can find. The one board is deleting every
thread just as soon as it gets posted.

I haven't checked out DTM or Bimmerforums yet,
but there are some nice pic threads on Fanatics.

:thumbup:

Many attendees spent the night, so we won't really 
see their pics for a while...

Here's one from E46 Fanatics:
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?threadid=77031


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The one board is deleting every
> thread just as soon as it gets posted. *


Unbelievable. How petty. :tsk:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

If I were a moderator on that board I would be embarrassed...:thumbdwn:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The one board is deleting every
> thread just as soon as it gets posted.
> *


P _ _ _ _ envy!

Party envy!


----------

